
Looks like someone put "On Lisp" in HTML - JMiao
http://www.bookshelf.jp/texi/onlisp/onlisp.html
======
dfranke
I "borrowed" a bound copy from my advisor. He seems to have forgotten this
fact. I'm hoping to keep it that way.

------
epall
This has been around for a while. I remember referring to it something like
three years ago. Cool, though!

------
gms
Would be nice if PG could let us know when, if ever, it's going to be
republished :)

